# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Wat is dit.. en wat er tegen te doen?

## Tastroko

Hoi allemaal,

Ik had best wel last van puistjes en heb er veel te veel aangezeten dat het best een grote
infectie was geworden.. Ik ben toen naar de huisarts geweest en ik slik nu 1x per dag 'Doxycycline' en 
puistjes zelf zijn wel minder geworden, alleen nu is het vooral een niet mooie huid met, rode vlekken? geworden.
Het is opzich wel glad maar gewoon rood en lelijk.. Ik word er echt heel onzeker van en smeer ook Sudocreme wat niet echt enorm helpt..

Weten jullie of het iets speciaals is of gewoon rode vlekken ontstaan door die puistjes en vooral wat ik er kan tegen doen/laten doen? Ik ben momenteel 16 en voel me hier echt heel kut door hahaa :P

Hier een foto http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=mt17pt&s=6 (Het is trouwens aan de bijde kaaklijnen/wangen)

Alvast bedankt  :Smile:

----------


## Faa

Ik heb ook erg last van puistjes gehad, en ben toen door de huisarts naar de dermatoloog doorverwezen. Heb toen verschillende cremetjes gekregen en ook een hele lange tijd doxycycline geslikt, wat in het begin redelijk werkte, maar daarna kwamen de puistjes terug, en inderdaad ik kreeg ook allemaal rode bultjes/vlekken! Volgens de dermatoloog was das niks aan te doen (lekker dan) behalve er vooral niet aan te zitten! 
Maar ook door die cremetjes kreeg ik een onwijs droge huid, dus ben na een jaar met alles gestopt. 

Ik heb toen heel veel verschillende cremetjes geprobeerd. Ik gebruik nu al een lange tijd Gladskin, wat voor mij echt super is gaan werken! Ik smeer het 2 x per dag op. De rode vlekken van de puistjes verdwenen langzamerhand en er kwamen geen nieuwe puistjes bij! Super! 

Succes :Smile: !

----------


## Blizzard

Gladskin werkt niet! Ik heb het geprobeerd en het deed helemaal niets! Ik had een folder bij de huisarts meegenomen. Het is gewoon een ordinaire verkooptruc van Gladskin. Op dit forum wordt toevallig opeens heeeel veel berichtjes geplaatst die Gladskin de hemel in prijst. Ook steeds door dezelfde auteurs die zowel acne als rosacea hebben en ook nog eens last hebben van scheerirritatie.

Trap er niet in!!

----------


## Faa

Blizzard, vervelend dat het bij jou niet goed werkt! Heb je de creme wel lang genoeg gebruikt? 

Zelf gebruik ik alleen de creme tegen puistjes van Gladskin. Met de andere producten heb ik geen ervaring.. De creme tegen puistjes werkt bij mij echt super goed, vandaar dat ik het iedereen aanraad!! 

Ik had erg last van puistjes, maar sinds het gebruik van de creme heb ik hier (nagenoeg) geen last meer van! Ik weet ook wat een stempel 'zij heeft puistjes' op je leven kunnen drukken en hoeveel last je ervan kan hebben. Nu ik ervan verlost ben wil ik dit met andere delen zodat zij hier ook profijt van kunnen hebben  :Cool: !!

----------


## MOlthof

Helaas werkt Gladskin ook niet voor iedereen, maar alléén dragers van de Staphylococcus aureus bacterie, zoals uitgelegd op onze website. Daarnaast duurt het ook vaak enkele weken voordat een duidelijk effect zichtbaar wordt. Voor vragen kunt u ons altijd bereiken via [email protected]. 
Mvg,
Namens het Gladskin Team,
Marjolein




> Gladskin werkt niet! Ik heb het geprobeerd en het deed helemaal niets! Ik had een folder bij de huisarts meegenomen. Het is gewoon een ordinaire verkooptruc van Gladskin. Op dit forum wordt toevallig opeens heeeel veel berichtjes geplaatst die Gladskin de hemel in prijst. Ook steeds door dezelfde auteurs die zowel acne als rosacea hebben en ook nog eens last hebben van scheerirritatie.
> 
> Trap er niet in!!

----------

